# I turned reputations on



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

These are pretty fun. Basically you can give positive or negative reputation to someone based on points, and their reputaton description changes as they gain/lose rep. Click this:




under a person's name to use it. You can mouse over the dots to see said person's rep comment.

You'll need to enable in in Settings if you have a black dot under your name.

I'll work on getting some nifty levels in there.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 27, 2005)

Yippee! Gee, I hope I'm popular.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

I have adjusted yours accordingly, sir!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> I have adjusted yours accordingly, sir!



Yes!!!!!! 

See, my reputation preceeds me! Yeah...I rule!


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

The popup description is just in time for the holiday. 

(on an unrelated note, I added endtheory to the links page)


----------



## Jerich (Mar 27, 2005)

MMmmm very cool great idea! thanks


----------



## Prophecy420 (Mar 27, 2005)

Sweet. 

 Shannon's going to hell!


----------



## Shannon (Mar 27, 2005)

Prophecy420 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Shannon's going to hell!



I've already been there. That place had the best metal bands EVER, but the place sure was hot. I guess I'll have to drink lots of brew to cool down until they installed the air conditioners. The next time I'm there, I'm complaining to the manager. 

Wait a damn minute. How'd I go from 1800 rep points to 998? I had it made and now I'm just "sort of" popular. This sucks! I'm taking my ball and going home....

























OK, I lied...but I had y'all scared for a minute. Damn, NOW I'm going to hell.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> (on an unrelated note, I added endtheory to the links page)



Sweet. Thanks for the linkup, Chris...and thanks for the rep points, you swell guy, you.


----------



## Drew (Mar 27, 2005)

Chris, I'm not seeing the scale under anyone's name, and not seeing anything about reputations in "Settings." Does this have something to do with my avatar? 

-D

EDIT - ok, now I see one under my name, but ONLY under my name.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 27, 2005)

yeah, same here. and now i cant access some of the stuff i had access to before, both under my profile (Editing my gallery) and some of the admin stuff... HRMMMM..


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

Hrm, something's awry. I'll work on it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

Give it a shot now.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 27, 2005)

Gallery works now.. Cool.

BTW, why doesnt my reputation yet reflect my awesomeness? ;p
It doesnt describe how Metal i am.. lol


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 27, 2005)

I have a postitive reputation so far.

\m/


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess I should prepair for the enevitable...
---an asshole rating!

lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

I need to fuck around with it a bit to get some more dots and some better reputation "levels" than the stock ones.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Gallery works now.. Cool.
> 
> BTW, why doesnt my reputation yet reflect my awesomeness? ;p
> It doesnt describe how Metal i am.. lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

I hooked Vince up too.


----------



## Vacant (Mar 27, 2005)

Chris, I thought I had a decent reputation!!


----------



## Drew (Mar 27, 2005)

"distinguished road" isn't half bad, imo. Anyway, we need to give these things a few days for people to start voting. 

Now, I'm confused - if I like what someone has to say, should I be saying they have a good reputation or a bad reputation? I mean, the good reverend is going to hell, and Hatebreeder lights puppies on fire...

-D


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 27, 2005)

This is pretty cool
Now a +1 will mean a lot more lol


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2005)

Vacant said:


> Chris, I thought I had a decent reputation!!



They're brand new, you give positive/negative rep points to people as you go. Everyone starts out the same. 

Click the little scale icon under someone's name.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 27, 2005)

Title changed to reflect reputation lol


----------



## Vacant (Mar 28, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Title changed to reflect reputation lol



Universal Puppy Burn?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 28, 2005)

lol


----------



## Shannon (Mar 28, 2005)

Chris said:


> Everyone starts out the same.



Well...almost everyone. 

Compared to me, hell is an ice forest. Bow to me!


----------

